# Game Thread: Orlando Magic @ Detroit Pistons 4/13



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

vs.








*Orlando Magic (35-42) vs.Detroit Pistons (50-27)*

Time: 7:30 p.m.
Date: April 13th, 2005
Venue: Palace of Auburn Hills

*Starting Lineups:*












































































Playing Orlando for what seems like the 10th time this season. Same thing as last game -- 500 points to person with the closest guess to the score and guess the leading scorer for both teams as a tie breaker.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Detroit 94
Orlando 87

Leading Scorer 
Det - Billups
Orl - Stevey Franchise


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

kamego said:


> Detroit 94
> Orlando 87
> 
> Leading Scorer
> ...



I'm wondering how much PT our reserves get?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm going to throw out the number 16 but 2 of those will be from Darko since I predict extended playing time in the 4th quarter. Atleast 4 minutes for him tomorrow.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

CJ said:


> I'm wondering how much PT our reserves get?


They asked LB that today on the radio. He stressed that he wants the team to play well going into the playoffs. He said that Elden was going to start getting more minutes to get him into playoff shape. He also said he wanted to get Dupree off of the IR to see what he could do. 

Pistons 89
Magic 82

Hamilton
Franchise


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Brian said:


> They asked LB that today on the radio. *He stressed that he wants the team to play well going into the playoffs.* He said that Elden was going to start getting more minutes to get him into playoff shape. He also said he wanted to get Dupree off of the IR to see what he could do.


Good. Just because we've clinched doesn't mean we should put our guard titally down. We're playing well and it only makes sense to ride it out. Someone, I think kamego, said it a bit better earlier today.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

We talked about the playoff rotation earlier. I don't see Larry letting off the gas unless it's a complete blowout or close to the end of a game. Staying warm and on a streak going into the playoffs will be much more important then giving the bench extra playing time. Thanks for the mention CJ


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I lost all my money betting on the Knicks. I'll be back up there soon though.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

hey I lost 40,000 points in the first week of the baseball season on the tigers...the good news is they won all 3 games i didn't bet on lol.


----------



## zeebneeb (Mar 5, 2004)

I am super impressed with D. Howard. He is going to be an excellent PF/C for many, many years to come.


I wish there was some way we could pry him off the Magic....


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think we could do that without trading a few major pieces of the team... Would love to have him but I don't think he would be worth the price.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea, there is no way we're getting Dwight Howard without giving up Darko, Tayshaun, Rip or a devestating combination of others.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Dwight Howard is going to a ridiculously good player on both ends of the court.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

two schools of thought of course, one you rest your starters,especially the older ones that have logged a ton of minutes or you keep going with the regulars and try to win every game and be on a roll going into the playoffs.i doubt seriously if the psyche of a veteran team is going to be affected by a loss or two at the end of the season, if put to a vote guys are probably pretty beat and would like some rest. i do know one thing, msrs darko and delfino arent going to be seeing a lot of playing time all of a sudden. wouldnt it be nice if brown came out and said i'm going to play these guys 30 minutes a night for the rest of the year to rest the regulars and see what they can do. hell will freeze over before that happens.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The question isn't if Delfino is good or not, it's will he play hard when he is on the court. I don't think anyone including Brown doubts he can play, but when you practically play matador defense when you're in you're not going to play.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Delfino will be fine once he gets his head together. He has been through a lot this year, time will help him become a complete player.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

kamego said:


> Delfino will be fine once he gets his head together. He has been through a lot this year, time will help him become a complete player.



I feel the same. He needs some time (possibly an off-season) to get confidence in his knee. Once he does that the rest of his game will come around.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

i can't believe stacy augmon is starting for them...i know he has been lately but still....


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Tayshaun getting a little practice by guarding Francis? Pistons doing very well against the zone. Even though it's not really a 2-3.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Prince has a big height advantage over steve


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Rip has gotten away with a couple walks. His baseline jumper is falling though.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

One thing you can say about Rip, he knows how to recover from bad games.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

rip always seems to be close to walking a lot. good things the refs never really stick to calling that.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

the pistons win a lot easier when he can score easily.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

according to espn gamecast, the pistons have 11 assists and 12 FG... that's a nice stat.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

they keep this up and we might get to see darko tonight lol


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

el_Diablo said:


> according to espn gamecast, the pistons have 11 assists and 12 FG... that's a nice stat.



4 or 5 of those are simple drives and dishes to Rip for a mid range J. And of course the grewat alley oop pass to Ben.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

we win most every game ben gets an ally oop


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

nice to see Arroyo get in and hit a jumper to start the game


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

31-17 is a nice way to end the first quarter...can't be unhappy with that


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Delfino is in. See if he can earn himself some minutes.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

campbell! 

can we get a darko-"sightning" before the half perhaps?


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Great thing about veteran guys like Elden and Darvin Ham is they can sit on the bench all season and still be instantly ready to contribute and play within the system when called upon.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Great thing about veteran guys like Elden and Darvin Ham is they can sit on the bench all season and still be instantly ready to contribute and play within the system when called upon.


Yup, and it's great to see the bench come in and maintain the lead.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Larry said he wanted everyone to have their acts together before the playoffs started and so far so good.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Neslon and Barrett have to be the smallest backcourt in NBA history. No idea why we don't post Hamilton up with Barrett on him.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

They are going small all night rotating barrett nelson and stevey.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't see a reason why Darko can't get 15 minutes in tonights game at this pace.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

plastic man dominating?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

kamego said:


> I don't see a reason why Darko can't get 15 minutes in tonights game at this pace.


That would be a career high wouldn't it? That would be a nice treat.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

12/10/04 Atlanta Darko had 24 minutes played. Had to look at his player profile to find out


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Wow, Washington is beating Chicago 28-6 on ESPN.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

thats all because Noch can't play lol


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

And apparently Chandler got ejected for trying to kick someone?!?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He's a big dude maybe Skiles had him try to play like Noch


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Refs missed the foul on the Billups layup. LOL, Ben for three and he airballs... Great half offensively.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

anyone see whats happening to the tigers? its the reverse of what the pistons are doing


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

kamego said:


> I don't see a reason why Darko can't get 15 minutes in tonights game at this pace.


the over and under on darko's minutes is 7 at caesars, i'm going with the under.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

We keep the lead like this and Orlando continues to play guys like Kasun and I'd be suprised if we saw starters still playing in the fourth quarter.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

CJ said:


> We keep the lead like this and Orlando continues to play guys like Kasun and I'd be suprised if we saw starters still playing in the fourth quarter.


go easy on mario(kasun), him and my son are buddies from their gonzaga days.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I'm disappointed in Browns decision not to play Darko in this half. Every other player got quite a bit. It would have been the perfect time for Brown to kneel down beside him and say "show me what you got kid" an see what unfolds.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Orlando has to play Kasun some, they only have 9 players for tonight's game. No Garrity and Stevenson, and Hill, Turkoglu, and Christie are all out with injuries.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I think he should've found a way to put him in as well. Hopefully he'll get plenty of burn in the second half.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

rainman said:


> go easy on mario(kasun), him and my son are buddies from their gonzaga days.



LOL, he made a couple baskets the other night and one tonight. At least he's getting paid, but normally he shouldn't be on the court with the Wallace's, Dice, and Howard.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I think Darko might get over 7 minutes tonight. As long as the Pistons don't blow the lead soon.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Both teams run pretty bad breaks that doesn't end in a basket for either team.

Francis with the T.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Francis might be trying to get traded soon...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Today Weisbrod said he'd be a Magic for life. Don't know how much truth is in that statement though.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Howard with the turn around? First time this year I have seen this. What a stud this guy is going to be.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

He's a magic for life then I don't think Weisbrod will be. Francis is starting to seem like a cancer, not the guy I would want hanging out with Howard.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Howard showing an array of skills. Turnaround jumper at the sho clock buzzer and then he finishes the break with a dunk.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

the kid can play. no doubt about that


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

You know hopefully Darko and the others can play the fourth no matter what. We have nothing else to play for and the regulars have played great, so mission accomplished right?


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I would think so. Delfino/EC could use the minutes if they want to be useful in the playoffs and the fans would love to see Darko.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Delfino getting some more minutes with the regulars.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Is it just me or does Lindsey's shooting percentage increase dramatically in those buzzer beater situations?


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

Ugly airball by Dwight, must have slipped out of his hand.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

LH can knock down the big shots with ease.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> Is it just me or does Lindsey's shooting percentage increase dramatically in those buzzer beater situations?


It's not just you. He can't make a regular shot, but he's money at the buzzer.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

EC is getting his playing time now. Start the countdown for darko


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

The crowd should start with the Darko chants if we want to see him get in.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Lindsey is pretty good in his own right at blocking those shots from behind.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Lindsey is battle tested. He deserves some rest here.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Dwight Howard gets all the attention in Orlando as the star rookie, but Jameer Nelson is pretty damn good himself. 

I think Orlando would be a lot better off if they could trade Francis for a legit 2 guard and make Nelson their point guard of the future.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

I don't know what happened to Steve Francis, he used to use his talent so much better and he used it to help his team. I wonder how much they could get for him.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I am sure their fans are thinking the same thing. I don't know many teams that want Steve right now though.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

darko!

immediately dominating the boards...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Brandon Hunter gives Darko the hard foul. Darko to the line after the break.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

kamego said:


> I am sure their fans are thinking the same thing. I don't know many teams that want Steve right now though.


With guys like Ray Allen and Michael Redd's futures in quesiton with their respective teams, you wonder if Orlando could could work out some sort of sign and trade.

I don't though, I think you're right in that Francis isn't such a hot commodity.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

In at the 6:53 mark I guess he isn't going to be over the spread of 7 minutes


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Jameer Nelson was the best college player last year, and Dwight Howard was the best high schooler. It's not a surprise that these two are playing well in their first years in the league. Whoever is running things in Orlando has a good amount of common sense in him and now has a decent tandem to build around.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike luvs KG said:


> With guys like Ray Allen and Michael Redd's futures in quesiton with their respective teams, you wonder if Orlando could could work out some sort of sign and trade.
> 
> I don't though, I think you're right in that Francis isn't such a hot commodity.



Honestly, I'd rather let the guys walk. Or get some guys who have their heads on straight. Stevie can still get it together, but I wouldn't be the one to take the first shot at straightening him out.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

So all Darko needed was a pep talk from Brown...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Brandon Hunter definitely belongs on the all-hack team.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

They were smart and got Nelson and Howard but they weren't smart and got Steve and Christie


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Beauty of a shot by Darko, but when you look at how laid back and casually he does everything. You can't help but think Darko Milicic suffers from Adrenalitis.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

kamego said:


> They were smart and got Nelson and Howard but they weren't smart and got Steve and Christie



I think Mobley's situation was a little bit similiar to Stackhouse's where he thought his value was a bit more than what it really was. Plus they had to break up the Mobley/Francis backcourt to help with the development of guys like Howard and Nelson.

But, I agree with you in not labeling Weisbrod a genius or smart man just yet.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

CJ said:


> I think Mobley's situation was a little bit similiar to Stackhouse's where he thought his value was a bit more than what it really was. Plus they had to break up the Mobley/Francis backcourt to help with the development of guys like Howard and Nelson.
> 
> But, I agree with you in not labeling Weisbrod a genius or smart man just yet.


I agree Mobley had to go but I don't think Christie was a great fit. They might have been better off by staying away from Francis in the first place.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

kamego said:


> I agree Mobley had to go but I don't think Christie was a great fit. They might have been better off by staying away from Francis in the first place.



Yea, I don't think there's any doubt about that.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Just not Delfino's night tonight. Seems like nothing will fall for him. 

And Kasun gets a T for hanging on the rim, lol...


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Delfino might be having a off night but Arroyo sure isn't


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

LB may be a little peeved at Darko's defense down the stretch. He started off very well, but it has tailed off as the game has gone on.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

darko was somehow able to foul three times in 6 minutes... impressive.

anyway, all the guys on the active roster played and got points... and only tayshaun played more than 30 minutes.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Impressive game for everyone. Hopefully we get to see Dupree again before the season is over.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Arroyo with 2 solid performances in a row. Hopefully, and I think it is, it's a trend.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Arroyo is a proven NBA starter that was just in a funk after being traded. I am sure he will be ready for the playoffs.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

kamego said:


> Arroyo is a proven NBA starter that was just in a funk after being traded. I am sure he will be ready for the playoffs.



That was a loooong funk, but you're right he'll be ready. For a player looking like he has all the confidence in the world, it was kind of suprising to see him in a slump like that. What also brings out the best in him is when he has the opportunity to create and add his own style on top. Over the last couple games he's been playing loose like he was when he first got here, instead of just walking it up and passing to a wing player.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

kamego said:


> In at the 6:53 mark I guess he isn't going to be over the spread of 7 minutes



i had the under, what do i win. that was a no brainer. anyone who thought darko was going to play in the first half or play a bunch of minutes hasnt been paying attention.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

CJ said:


> I agree with you in not labeling Weisbrod a genius or smart man just yet.


I never said he was a genius, I just said he had a good amount of common sense in him, and obviously he does.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> I never said he was a genius, I just said he had a good amount of common sense in him, and obviously he does.



Wasn't addressing you, just saying in general... :wink:

I could be wrong and I probaly am, but isn't this the guy who drafted Reece Gaines as well? It'd be nit picky to call a guy bad for one bad draft choice, but it's very hard to mess up a #1 pick. I think it's a little early to throw labels on him. He hasn't been on the job long enough.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

rainman said:


> i had the under, what do i win. that was a no brainer. anyone who thought darko was going to play in the first half or play a bunch of minutes hasnt been paying attention.



Well they had the backups played most of the 4th quarter so it would have been very possible for Darko to get 7 minutes tonight unlike the usual nights.


----------

